# 1s/t decoder installation



## track29 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi All
I just finished my first decoder installation and it was quite an experience.I installed a Digitrax SDN144KOA into a Kato Amtrak P42.This is not really a drop-in decoder as per-say, it required a bit of work.If you go to the Digitrax web site and look under the installation information,it spells out just what is involved.Gave it a shot anyway,with a little bit of work and patience I was able to finish the install and I am quite happy with the results.Engine runs great and the sound is great ,better than I expected from such a small speaker. 
Next comes a Digitrax SDN144KIE into a Kato SD70M,AGAIN WITH A LITTLE WORK AND PATIENCE.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Congratulations Track :thumbsup: You know you'll have to toss a video up for all of us to enjoy


----------



## track29 (Apr 25, 2012)

*can not send video*

I am sorry Xnats=Stan,but without a camcorder its not possable.I will have to work on that.
Being 79 and just getting started in "N" and DCC I have a lot to learn,but having read a lot of threads on ModelTrainForum I am sure I will do just fine.
This is a great web site and all members seem to be willing to share their helpful thoughts and answers.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It is ok, well let you slide, since your years of contribution to society are pretty high 
and
Welcome aboard, we love having more N Scalers:thumbsup: Let us know how you make out with the SD70M.


----------

